# Victoria wax Concours



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thinking of giving this a go..
whats the durability like from 1 layer, 6 months?
is it easy to use and buff?
good clarity, will it make the flake sparkle?
will it give me a nice deep gloss look on my black metallic paintwork?
does anyone wan any pics?
will it sit ok on top of a glaze?
sorry for the questions lol but thanx again guys


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Its a show wax mate hence concours name,you wont get 6 months out of it.Its incredible stuff esp after a few layers.Its not best for flake pop you need too look at Wolfgang Fuzion for that


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

If you want gloss then get the concourse red wax. If it's clarity and flake pop then collectors yellow is a better option. 

Both give the same easy use and application, but durability is limited and I've never seen more than 3 months even on lightly used cars. Never found it a fussy wax and sat well over glazes or oily bases


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Agree, Collectors is great for flake pop.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Durability from one layer will be weeks, not months. You need like 6 layers to get a few months durability from my experience. But its so easy to use and goes so far its really no hassle to do so. You can also layer quite quickly or spit shine it


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Doesn't make the flake sparkle on my black metallic. As above, better to go for Collectors if you want flake pop. Concours darkens the paint nicely on my black metallic, no need for a glaze just apply on clean paint mate


----------



## stevier88 (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought some Victoria's red concours wax to try out after hearing good reviews. One of the easiest waxes I have tried, easy to apply and easy to buff off. As above its a show wax so durability won't be great. Few pics of it on my s3.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

thanx everyone! i didnt realise it was a show wax.
cheers


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

That looks stunning stevier88- the front wing shot especially. Fantastic colour.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this wax, makes the paint really glossy and deep looking.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lovely finish there, Guys


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

When you see Victoria Concours result after one coat automatically you will apply second coat ! simply concours gives deep wet look and Collectors for glassy dynamic finish . New Victoria Hybrid wax gives better durability also it gives great finish on metallic paint .


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> When you see Victoria Concours result after one coat automatically you will apply second coat ! simply concours gives deep wet look and Collectors for glassy dynamic finish . New Victoria Hybrid wax gives better durability also it gives great finish on metallic paint .


Whats the texture of the wax and how is it to use in comparison to concourse and collectors? I had heard it was a harder / firmer wax


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> Whats the texture of the wax and how is it to use in comparison to concourse and collectors? I had heard it was a harder / firmer wax


Totally different Hybrid wax is harder / firmer as you said I can say Hybrid is Hard and oily , easy to apply and remove , Hybrid is firmer wax but there some oil makes application easy , by texture maybe the closest wax to Hybrid wax is Rainforest Rub , CG Ezyme . Victoria Hybrid hard and oily softer than hard and dry texture like DJ White Diamond , Hard Candy and Supernatural wax .


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Maxi have you tried Mayhem? Its extremely similar to RG Black label in feel and finish. Its a brilliant wax for little money.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Wilco said:


> Maxi have you tried Mayhem? Its extremely similar to RG Black label in feel and finish. Its a brilliant wax for little money.


Yes , I have tried Mayhem and Chaos , Chaos wax extremely similar to RG Black label also beacuse Chaos wax looks very soft like BL , Mayhem wax gives balance in depth , gloss and clarity and from different angles you can the classy finish under any lights situations.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

What's the durability like of hybrid, mayhem and chaos in comparison to concourse and collectors


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Yellow Dave said:


> What's the durability like of hybrid, mayhem and chaos in comparison to concourse and collectors


durabilty Hybrid wax the winner easily , Mayhem and Chaos slightly last longer than Concours and Collectors , btw I applied 2 coats of Concours and I got 4 months I avoid using QD and snowfoam I washed my car regulary every 4-5 days by Victoria shampoo and BTBM .

With 2 coats of Hybrid wax on bonnet I noticed the finish still fresh for 5-6 weeks the gloss like day 1 , Hybrid wax give more reflection less silvery than Collectors wax , Hybrid wax gives same Wax over sealant result but in one step


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Stop it!!......I had put Concours on my list, then removed it and now have Hybrid pencilled in


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

BUY ALL THE WAXES!! Lol


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

camerashy said:


> Stop it!!......I had put Concours on my list, then removed it and now have Hybrid pencilled in


Be weary of the smell if you go for Hybrid:thumb: All the other Vic waxes smell good, but the Hybrid smells like the village bicycle's underpants


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Stop it!!......I had put Concours on my list, then removed it and now have Hybrid pencilled in


Buy both


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Wilco said:


> BUY ALL THE WAXES!! Lol


Both 3.oz And Victoria QD :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure I agree with the poor durability of Vic's Red. I used it for a few years and it always lasted at least three months. I realise the weather is a bit different over here but even after several good washes it was still there. Haven't tried the other Vic's waxes as I went for SNH, then tried a selection of sealants but am now back with SNH and loving it again, although it's always a bit of a PITA to remove. I might try Vic's red again though as this thread has rekindled my interest in it!


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Concours is one of my favourite products. So easy to use and a fantastic shine. 

I now have a new (non-metallic), white car. Which of the Victoria Wax products would people recommend?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

m33ufo said:


> Concours is one of my favourite products. So easy to use and a fantastic shine.
> 
> I now have a new (non-metallic), white car. Which of the Victoria Wax products would people recommend?


My fav Victoria Wax on solid white is Victoria Collectors wax gives high gloss finish glassy dynamic finish on solid white while Concours gives smooth-look on solid white the car will looks like made by fiberglass , spray some Victoria QD over Concours if you want more reflectivity.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

To revive an old thread. Anyone know where to get some vics waxes in the UK other than CYC? 

I've gone through a lot of waxes this year and none have ticked the boxes like the older original waxes have, so tempted to get another pot of concourse and collectors and maybe mayhem and hybrid. Have got another pot of zymol carbon and britemax vantage and they're much nicer than the newer brands IMO.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Love a bit of old school Dave. 


Gonz.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice to read through people’s option on this Vics old thread may try the Concours over the weekend or even the Collectors.....So still undecided.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

camerashy said:


> Nice to read through people's option on this Vics old thread may try the Concours over the weekend or even the Collectors.....So still undecided.


Try them, decide you don't like them and sell both to me. Win win


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've just thought of another. 

Raceglaze 55


----------

